# Ideal Boat for Fly Fishing this area



## Destin Fellow (Jan 13, 2013)

I had a 15' tiller flats skiff that served me well but am curious what everyone thinks is the most versatile boat for fishing the area - especially Choctawhatchee Bay. Whenever the wind was blowing at all, I couldn't go out in the skiff. I've also used a gheenoe which was great in the same protected waters but had real limitations.

In particular, it would be nice to have something to fish around the pass when it was calm.

Would a Redfisher 16' or 17' Master Angler open up a lot more water for me w/o keeping me entirely off the flats?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been seeing some good deals on pathfinders lately. I would rather a pathy or blazer bay over a hewes or maverick. Reason? No matter where you want to fish, you have to run across the bay to get to it here. So the bay could chop regardless of wind direction. The hewes and mav's will float skinnier, but around here why do I need to float in 4 inches? I dont. Also, dont overlook scout. Ran one for years (buddy's boat) and was very versatile. From the sound to some nearshore wrecks during snapper season, no problems. Always a comfortable ride.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a 2400V Pathfinder and can't imagine a better fly fishing platform for this area. The 24 may seem big for some though. I'd look for a 1900V. Someone had a great deal on one here not too long ago. Blazer Bay, Blue Wave and Ranger make some good options as well


----------



## Destin Fellow (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the quick responses. For me personally, I'll probably buy something 8-10 years old.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a 18 Hewes Redfisher that has been great for me, although I can see the benefit of 24 Pathy. Draft does is never really an issue here so the bigger flats/bay boat you can afford the better.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't know if its ideal for fly fishing but the Boston Whaler montauk 17 in my opinion is a great all around boat. Doesn't draw much water so you can fish shallow flats and it has no problem handling the chop of the bay.

Good all around boat plus I bet you could find an older one pretty cheap.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

There is so much to take into account. I have run flats boats, bay boats, and now gheenoes. There isn't an all around boat no matter what people tell you. I think if your gonna chase schools out of the pass more often then not then a big bay boat is your ticket. But if that's not your type of fishing then I would go with a maverick.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I tried to buy my Pathfinder back from the guy i sold it to. He wouldnt sell!
The Beavertail, had me sitting at home most days!
It depends on the type of flyfishing you want to do...


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

No trailer needed--The portabote is a flat out fishing machine and tested in all conditions. I'll be there in Feb fishing both sides of Okaloosa Is.. Tightlines FD


----------



## Destin Fellow (Jan 13, 2013)

Doc - neat boat but I'd be a little hesitant to take it out of the pass or even get near the pass in it.

So, it sounds like the Pathfinder may be the ideal rig - true?


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

DF--Kayaks fish the pass so were's the fear. Conditions and being water smart go a long way. Cheers


----------



## Destin Fellow (Jan 13, 2013)

flydoc said:


> DF--Kayaks fish the pass so were's the fear. Conditions and being water smart go a long way. Cheers


I understand what you're saying, but the pass in Destin is nothing to fool around with - boat wakes, tide changes, wind, weather etc. can make that area extremely dangerous for small craft and the conditions can change quick. 

Also, my question is what boat is the most versatile and can give me more days on the water. Skiffs/Gheenoes/Kayaks are great when it is flat calm, but when there's the slightest bit of wind, those boats are extremely limited in their fishability and can get you in trouble fast.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

DF not that I am elder but in my younger more ignorant days I had a 18' Bayliner and would fish it rain or shine, windy or calm but preferred windy as the bite seemed better with less boats on the water especially in the gulf. However these days I have a 22' boat and could fish just about anywhere in the bay I want but decided staying home on them nasty days wasnt so bad as there were fish still there when it calmed down. Its all in what makes you comfortable in your price range but as long as your enjoying your time on the water it dont matter how many fish you catch or what your in! AU


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Well said a good day on the water 

beats being at work any day,

Get out and fish, stay safe and enjoy this paradise we live in.....


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I debated this for over 2 years on my latest boat. I finally went with a Blazer Bay 2200. Any bay boat can get skinny enough for all but a few flats around here, still be big enough to venture out the pass and over the horizon on fair days, and no worries on jumping across the bays on all but the nastiest of days. I prefer the big bows on the Blazer 2170, 2200, and 2400 hulls over the Pathfinder. For me, nothing can really replace big wide, sharp entry, carolina flare when pushing through heavy swells and chop. 
L8, Harry


----------



## Destin Fellow (Jan 13, 2013)

Harry - thanks for the feedback. The type of running around you're talking about is what I want to be able to do. What boat did you have before the blazer bay?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been on a few Blazer Bays (Harry's included) and will vouch for them being the bees knees if money were no object. I am not a "money is not an object" type of guy though. Pathfinders show up more frequently on the used market, and usually a shit pot cheaper than a blazer bay. This is what puts my overall vote to a pathfinder.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a Parker 1801. It was great for the Chesapeake Bay and NE Atlantic, not so good here, it was kind of stuck in between every type of fishing here. Parker and Jones Brothers are prominent in the NE. 
I really wanted a Blazer Bay 2400, until I got on one, and just decided it was just a bit too big. ......but I still think I want one some day  The 2200 I have, is a pop off of an old Kenner 21VX, with the addition of a liner, the unlined version is the 2170. Kenner sold out to Tracker, who I think still makes the 21VX, and as a Mako Bay Shark in the past, and maybe some other brands. The Blazer 2400 is also an original Kenner mold, the 24VX. 
The Blazer Bay 2220 is the same hull as a Pathfinder 2200V, I believe there was even a lawsuit by Pathfinders parent company Maverick when Blazer first launched it. 

Timeflies, is right, you will find more pathfinders for sale, more of them are made. ....but they all run about the same price when you find them with the same hours and age. You will definitely find a bangin' deal on a pathfinder before a blazer. If a blazer is what you want, you just have to constantly search everywhere everyday, and buy it immediately. Just take your time, and figure out exactly what you want, then wait for it, it will happen. 
I actually got a pretty good deal on mine, but I waited a long time to find it.

Here is my short list on bay boats in no particular order.
-Blazer Bay (If your really interested, stop by the factory, it's right here in Pensacola)
-Pathfinder
-Black Jack (If money is no object) K2 Marine (Bill Kenner)
-Frontier (The Little Brother of Black Jack, nice boats) K2 Marine (Bill Kenner)
-ProLite (A discontinued ProLine Brand if you can find one, they made a pop off of a pathfinder 21)
-Scout
-Action Craft / Coastal Bay (New owner, bad ass hulls, my dad has a AC flats skiff, I would love to get a ride on a CB 21 or 23)

Right now, dead of winter, is the time to find a deal. 
Good luck, I love boat shoppin :thumbup:
Edit: ...and go ride as many boats through friends dealers, etc... as you can. Only one way to figure out the hulls you like best, ride 'em.

L8, Harry


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

+1 on the Scouts - great riding hull, plenty of room up front in several models in the 15-19' range.


----------

